
Possible cure for cancer found by team of Israeli scientists - Meerax
https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939/
======
dectroo
link is boken

~~~
drewg123
Seems like it got paywalled. I was about to post the link, and found that
somebody did earlier. When I checked it again, it looks like it is now
"exclusive content".

It still seems to be in the Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5DULGd...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5DULGdiO1jAJ:https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-
SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-
one-578939+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
Meerax
My apologies. When I first read the article it wasn't paywalled.

~~~
drewg123
I totally get it. It was not paywalled for me when I first loaded it either. I
found your submission because I was about to submit it myself..

